# en vouloir à quelqu'un



## mc84

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one

Hello everyone!

I was wondering how I can "translate" (meaning explain to myself) this phrase to understand it. I know it expresses something like regret, being angry with someone. 

But, quite surprisingly, the phrase is based on a verb which means "want" ! Maybe it's close to English "_I wish you..._" - what do you think?

Please confirm the corectness of this sentence:
_On ne lui en veut pas* qu'elle n'a pas nous invités. 
*_*(I'm not sure about this part)*
Merci beaucoup


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour Mc84 !  

There are two ways, I can think of right now:

1 - _On ne lui en veut pas* de ne pas nous avoir invités.*_
_2 - On ne lui en veut pas *du fait qu'elle ne nous ait pas invités. *_


----------



## captain_rusty

The idea is to mind, to "hold something against someone" or even to "hold a grudge", perhaps. You example would translate along the lines of "we don't mind that she didn't invite us", or "she didn't invite us, but we don't hold it against her"


----------



## zozu

Est-ce que les francais utilisent "s'envouloir" beaucoup dans le sens de detester.
Ex: Je t'en veux= tu m'ecoeures= je te hais


----------



## Vinh

c'est en deux mots "s'en vouloir", et ce n'est pas aussi fort que hair, plus modéré.


Le ton et le contexte par contre font que "je te déteste" peut paraître moins fort que "je t'en veux".

C'est courant comme expression.


----------



## geve

zozu said:
			
		

> Est-ce que les francais utilisent "s'envouloir" beaucoup dans le sens de detester.
> Ex: Je t'en veux= tu m'ecoeures= je te hais


Oui, on utilise "en vouloir à quelqu'un", pour dire qu'on est fâché contre quelqu'un, qu'on a de la rancoeur contre cette personne.

_Je t'en veux pour ce que tu as fait._
_Je m'en veux terriblement d'avoir dit de telles horreurs !_


----------



## carolineR

It is often used like " bear someone a grudge", too


----------



## texasweed

*to hold a grudge towards someone*
(Doesn't mean you hate the person !)


----------



## Agnès E.

texasweed said:
			
		

> *to hold a grudge towards someone*
> (Doesn't mean you hate the person !)


Quite true !

On peut en vouloir à quelqu'un que l'on aime profondément. Cela n'a rien à voir.


----------



## aurelien

Bonjour a tous et a toutes,

Voila j'aimerais avoir la traduction de l'expression "en vouloir a quelqu'un". J'ai bien trouvé " to hold something against someone" ou "to hold a grudge against someone" mais je ne pense pas que cela aille dans mon contexte que voici:

"Je t'en veux, tu ne m'as pas écris depuis 2 semaines".

Je sais que l'on pourrait dire quelque chose du genre "I hold the fact that you didn't mail me for 2 weeks against you" mais je suis attaché a la structure et a l'ordre des mots dans ma phrase en Francais.

J'aimerais une traduction que les anglais utilise fréquemment (c'est a dire pas un anglais chatié mais plutot un anglais de tous les jours, ou meme du _slang_ m'irait tres bien).

En vous remerciant bien,

Aurélien.


----------



## Agnès E.

Avez-vous vu ceci, Aurélien ?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=296182&highlight=en+vouloir


----------



## aurelien

Bonjour Agnes E.

Effectivement, j'avais fait la recherche et trouvé ces sujets mais j'avais trouvé (surement a tort) "to hold a grudge towards someone" assez lourd et je cherchais plus un expression en argot, plus court, qu'utiliseraient les jeunes en angleterre.

Je sais pas si elle existe....


----------



## tamanoir

I am cross with you
You owe me one (dans le cas où ce n'est pas très sérieux)


----------



## broglet

What's up with you? You haven't written for over a fortnight!


----------



## aurelien

Bonjour Tamanoir,

Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses, c'est effectivement ce type de phrases que je recherchais.

pour broglet, si c'etait adressé a moi, d'un, j'ai une vie sociale en dehors d'Internet et ne peut passer mes soirées dessus, et de deux ma connection internet chez moi fait des siennes, et hier soir etait un jour sans, donc je n'ai pu checker mes mails que ce matin (au travail...).

Merci beaucoup a tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## broglet

aurelien said:


> pour broglet, si c'etait adressé a moi, d'un, j'ai une vie sociale en dehors d'Internet et ne peut passer mes soirées dessus, et de deux ma connection internet chez moi fait des siennes, et hier soir etait un jour sans, donc je n'ai pu checker mes mails que ce matin (au travail...).


 
Je suis désolé mais c'était la traduction de ta phrase: "Je t'en veux, tu ne m'as pas écris depuis 2 semaines" = "What's up with you? You haven't written for over a fortnight!"


----------



## aurelien

Effectivement, toutes mes confuses, trop de surmenage en ce moment, merci bien pour la réponse.


----------



## broglet

pas de quoi - je l'ai trouvé assez drôle


----------



## Marcewa

Hi,

How do we say "en vouloir à quelqu'un" in English?
For example "Tu m"en veux"?

Is it "To bear somebody a grudge?"

Thanks.

Marc.


----------



## Valosh

Yes  it is !!
Et un grand bonjour d'Australie cher compatriote !


----------



## Marcewa

Heu......en fait je ne suis pas belge...  J'y habite, c'est tout  
Alors, comment dirais-tu "Tu m'en veux?"

"Are you bearing me a grudge"?

Ca me semble bizarre quand-même.


----------



## Valosh

Marcewa said:


> Heu......en fait je ne suis pas belge... J'y habite, c'est tout
> Alors, comment dirais-tu "Tu m'en veux?"
> 
> "Are you bearing me a grudge"?
> 
> Ca me semble bizarre quand-même.


' do you bear me a grudge?' but it is a bit 'pompous' !
'Are you upset with me'    is used a lot more !

Salut et belle journee xx


----------



## Marcewa

Merci et bon séjour en Autriche!


----------



## mapping

il y a aussi "to hold against".
as in _I understand that your car isn't working, but please don't hold it against me personally ? I didn't build your car. _


----------



## Marcewa

Merci cher Nordiste  
Le 59 dans nos coeurs!


----------



## equilingual

Marcewa said:


> Heu......en fait je ne suis pas belge... J'y habite, c'est tout
> Alors, comment dirais-tu "Tu m'en veux?"
> 
> "Are you bearing me a grudge"?
> 
> Ca me semble bizarre quand-même.


 
Si c'est juste : « Tu m'en veux? », on dit "(Are) you mad at me?"

_To have it in for someone_ est une autre expression, un peu plus forte.


----------



## JK5

I don't understand how 'en vouloir' can mean hold a grudge against.
"to want in it" maybe. Can anyone explain?


----------



## carolineR

it's a set phrase
je lui en veux = I bear/hold him a grudge
ex : elle lui en voulait beaucoup de l'avoir abandonnée avec son fils
après la mort de son chien, il en a beaucoup voulu à ses parents de ne pas s'être suffisamment occupés de lui


----------



## quoi29

This phrase was tricky for me too.  You just have to internalize the meaning.  Literal translation will get you nowhere.

Tu ne m'en veux pas trop?


----------



## pieanne

"en" announces the grudge. It's always present in the expression: it's "en vouloir à quelqu'un de ..."

(this is a lame post, sorry)


----------



## Missrapunzel

"_En vouloir_" alone means to be highly motivated for something (colloquial) : "_j'en veux_!" -> "_I am really motivated for this_!"
"_En vouloir à quelqu'un...."_ is as pieanne and CarolineR said, _to resent sb for something._


----------



## broomkitten

Ici est un autre extrait de "Les parents terribles" de Jean Cocteau:

"MADELEINE: Je t’en voudrais de ne pas être jaloux.  Je t’en voudrais d’être jaloux.  Je t’en voudrais de pas t'être mis en colère.  Je t’en voudrais de ne pas t’en vouloir de t’être mis en colère."

Je suis confus par la syntaxe de la dernière phrase.  "I would hold it against you to not hold it against YOU to be angry."  Mais selon du contexte, je vais deviner, "I would hold it against you to not hold it again ME to be angry." ???  

Thank you in advance...


----------



## SimoneSimon

Hi broomkitten,

 I'm not a native speaker, but the phrase means to me:

"I would hold it against you if you didn't hold it against yourself for getting angry."


----------



## la grive solitaire

This is my take on it, but let's see what the natives say...

I'd be angry with you (i.e., hold a grudge against you/ be resentful) that you _were_ _not_ jealous. I'd be angry with you that you _were_ jealous.  I'd be angry with you that _didn't_ get angry.  I'd be angry with you that you weren't angry with yourself for getting angry.


----------



## Jeanbar

Non broomkitten, vous n'êtes pas confus (embarrassed), vous êtes troublé, perplexe, déconcerté, interloqué.

"I would hold it against you to not hold it against you to have been angry" ?

I am not sure of the correctness of the above sentence, so feel free to correct me. The subject is always YOU but he is not angry now, he WAS angry.


----------



## le chat noir

I agree with Jeanbar. La grive's proposition would rather correspond to "je t'en voudrais de ne pas *t'en être voulu* de t'être mis en colère"

Also, "s'en vouloir" is basically to feel guilty. Unless you want to keep the repetition (which sounds pretty contrieved in English to my French ears), I would propose :
"I would hold it against you to feel no guilt about having been angry"


----------



## wildan1

A more English way to phrase this is: 

_I would *resent it if you* weren't jealous_


----------



## Thomas Tompion

wildan1 said:


> A more English way to phrase this is:
> 
> _I would *resent it if you* weren't jealous_


 
The problem with this impersonal is that you lose the immediacy of the personal construction and you'd lose the sequences in the last sentence.

How about I'd be cross with you if you weren't jealous?  You can keep that form right through, so that the last sentence becomes I'd be cross with you for not being cross with yourself at getting angry.

I think there's enough difference between being cross and getting angry to get round La Grive's problem of translating both French expressions with the same English one.


----------



## broomkitten

Thanks for all the replies.  "To hold something against yourself" can either indicate self anger or guilt, depending on the context.   SimoneSimon's suggestion, "I would hold it against you if you didn't hold it against yourself for getting angry," seems to stay true to Cocteau's word play.  

Le chat noir,
Doesn't the word original French text also sound a bit contrive?  

Jeanbar, 
Vous avez raison.  J'étais troublé.  Mais après votre réponse, je suis confus.


----------



## le chat noir

Well the original 'sounds good'. I reckon there is a rythm in the phrase that is difficult to keep in translation. But that's highly subjective .


----------



## broomkitten

Hmm, now that I think about it "to be mad at yourself" indicates self-deprecation.  Guilt causes anger.  Anger causes shame.  

"I'd be mad at you if you were jealous.  I'd be mad if you weren't jealous.  I'd be mad at you if you didn't lose your temper.  I'd be mad at you if you weren't mad at yourself for losing your temper."  Better?  Sometimes people use the past tense to speak about the present.  It may not be grammatically correct but that's what they do especially when demanding conditions.

Wow, translating can be a frustrating series of compromises.


----------



## le chat noir

...and shame leads to the Dark Side? 
Hehe joke aside, I like the sound of it.


----------



## broomkitten

Exactly, take it from us felines.  We are experts on being moody (and the Dark Side).  

Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## cd89ht

Bonjour, j'ai cherche une definition pour cette phrase et je pense que comprends maintenant ce qu'elle veut dire en anglais.  On peut dire comme des autres ont dit 'to hold a grudge' etc.  Mais les gens americains disent aussi 'I'm pissed about something' ou 'I'm pissed at you'.

J'espere que je vous ai aide!


----------



## yuechu

I unfortunately can't think of any better translations than have already been mentioned. I did want to mention though that "cd89ht"'s suggestion of being "pissed at someone" may sound more vulgar than the French "en vouloir à qqn".

The first translation that comes to my mind, as already mentioned, would just be "to be mad at someone", but it is perhaps not as specific as "en vouloir à qqn".


----------



## Thomas Tompion

The meaning seems to me very close to *'to have it in for someone'*, in a general sense, though the frequently heard *'tu m'en veux?*' would probably be best translated by something like *'Are you getting at me?'*


----------



## jacquesbda

I think the English *to have it in for someone* excellently conveys the sense of *s'en vouloir à qqn* 
It's much less formal/extreme than *to bear a grudge against*


----------



## RichardBarri

mc84 said:


> *Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering how I can "translate" (meaning explain to myself) this phrase to understand it. I know it expresses something like regret, being angry with someone.
> 
> But, quite surprisingly, the phrase is based on a verb which means "want" ! Maybe it's close to English "_I wish you..._" - what do you think?
> 
> Please confirm the corectness of this sentence:
> _On ne lui en veut pas* qu'elle n'a pas nous invités.
> *_*(I'm not sure about this part)*
> Merci beaucoup




En vouloir à quelqu'un means being rancorous to someone, feeling rancor because of what the person's done, because she/he hurt your feelings for example and it's hard for you to forgive her/him. It is actually a really common idiom. It's based on 'want' but don't mind it, it's just the way it is. It could come from 'want the person to apologize or repair the situation she/he caused', i don't know, but it kind of makes sense to me. 

Bah!

R


----------

